# Where to get plants from?



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

I hate plastic plants, not really because they're easy to find and don't required any cares. But live plants are more like my taste. I love how live plants look but I don't know where to get them from. Petco and Petsmarts are expensive and their plants look horrible. I bought some publs from wall mart and petco and only 30% of them grew.
Can you tell me guys how you guys get these awesome planted tank? Where to buy them?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I just got a bunch of plants at aquabid.com cheap.
Ebay is another place I've purchased plants also.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

www.aquaticplantdepot.com is sweet! Shipping is a flat fee of 10 bucks so you could get lots and lots of plants and shipping will still be 10 bucks. The plants are really cheap and are of high quality!


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

try to find an independent lfs in your area--they always have plants


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

nick007x said:


> try to find an independent lfs in your area--they always have plants


Whats "lfs"? All the stroes that in my are sucks (they won Ive been to). I live in a small city so we dont have many options.

Is it a badidea to plant the plants on the sand or should I mix my sand with gravel?


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

lfs=local fish store. look in the yellow pages--there's got to be one in a town closeby.
no need to mix in gravel--as long as you keep hardy plants. i've got sand and my plants do great.


----------



## crazy (Jan 6, 2006)

bro her is whats up u say u want cheap plants right some of u are going to think i am bull shitting u but i am not this is ligit i asked my marine bio teacher BILL PENCE and he said this only can be done with certain plants so what u wanna do is got to home depot or like a nursery or sumthing and get white butterfly nephthytis or scientific name SYNGONIUM PODOPHYLLUM it can be grown under water even thou it is a plant in soil look it up on google and when u got to put it in ur tank wash the leaves and all the dirt kkk f*ck ALL U WHO DONT BELIEVE ME


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

crazy said:


> bro her is whats up u say u want cheap plants right some of u are going to think i am bull shitting u but i am not this is ligit i asked my marine bio teacher BILL PENCE and he said this only can be done with certain plants so what u wanna do is got to home depot or like a nursery or sumthing and get white butterfly nephthytis or scientific name SYNGONIUM PODOPHYLLUM it can be grown under water even thou it is a plant in soil look it up on google and when u got to put it in ur tank wash the leaves and all the dirt kkk f*ck ALL U WHO DONT BELIEVE ME


I don't believe you...








Angry much?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

crazy said:


> bro her is whats up u say u want cheap plants right some of u are going to think i am bull shitting u but i am not this is ligit i asked my marine bio teacher BILL PENCE and he said this only can be done with certain plants so what u wanna do is got to home depot or like a nursery or sumthing and get white butterfly nephthytis or scientific name SYNGONIUM PODOPHYLLUM it can be grown under water even thou it is a plant in soil look it up on google and when u got to put it in ur tank wash the leaves and all the dirt kkk f*ck ALL U WHO DONT BELIEVE ME


Yes, you can grow some land plants underwater for short periods of time. The plant you mention is one of these. Good luck with getting it to survive more than a few months. If you think I'm







you, check out this link (article 3):

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/bog-plants.html

There is a wealth of plant information on this site from experienced aquarists (and other info as well).

I wouldn't put this plant anywhere in my house anyways since it is considered toxic. FYI, most people tend not to listen to someone who dispenses their information with a f*ck you.


----------

